# Need help getting a new pack



## BerryNut (Dec 29, 2008)

I have a couple hunts coming up. A deer hunt in 2 weeks and an elk hunt in Nov. I was new to hunting just a few years ago and just started out with a basic fanny pack thing. I didnt know what I was buying and took some advice from a friend. I now want a bigger pack. I am a bigger guy and dont like the fit of the badlands 2200, and am not all that crazy about them, although they seem like a great pack. I have narrowed it down to the Mainbeam Xl and the sitka flash 32, both are 3200 cu in, and fit me well. I am wondering if anyone has had experience with either of these? If so what are the pros and cons I might want to consider. Thanks for the help.


----------

